# stray kittens



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

today I saw two tiny kittens on road next to the mailbox. I've never seen them before ,so, I think someone dumped them there. I managed to catch them. They are pretty aggressive. they keep hissing. I think that they were abused, because they seem agressive. Iam now keeping them in a big cage with food and a bed. I wish I could cuddle them. they look so cute, but if I try to handle them they would probably bite me. I plan to tame them, litter train them, and rehome them. do you have any tips on taming them?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

How old do you think they are? The younger they are the easier they are to tame. Just keep feeding them and talking to them. In my experience here on the farm they usually can come around to like humans. Just kind of lay your hand where they can come smell you but don't try to push petting yet, you'll know. Just a spoonful of canned food will entice them


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

The kittens are really small. Maybe a few weeks old. I took the black kitten out of the cage and put her on my lap. she stopped roaring and hissing , and snuggled up close to me. she let me pet and handle her. I gave her some chicken and milk. she is nicer now. she doesn't roar anymore. she hisses a little when i take her out , but then she snuggles up. the brown one isn't so easy to tame. the brown one roars, hisses, and snaps when i take her out. but when i put her on my lap she snuggles up and lets me pet her. she will need more time. Since the black one is easier to handle , i checked her gender and I know she is a girl, but the brown one struggles too much. I don't know the brown one's gender. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

That's good. Just fyi milk isn't very good for cats( contrary to popular belief) you can find kitten milk at most pet/feed stores) also you'll want to try and check for fleas, don't want those in the house. Sounds like they are coming around though.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just part of the fun of living in the country........people dumping animals! :hair: 
We get it all the time. Bless you for taking them in and caring about them. Right now we have a mama with two kittens. Showed up in our turtle's pen when the babies seemed about 3 weeks or so. The babies would hiss and spit but have gotten to where they seem to like being held. They do not, however, like the dog. Our cats were raised aroung dogs so she does not understand why they spit and jump 2 feet when she tries to love them up. :ROFL: The mama tries to bite her through the fence.
I would not give a kitten pasturized cows milk but my cats drink lots of raw goat milk. All our baby animals do great on that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was gonna say we had cats that were raised on goats milk as their mother was hit by a car when they were 2 days old.... they did great!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I checked the brown kittens gender. They are both girls! I decided to keep them as barn cats. I have two milking goats, so, I give them fresh goat milk. I'll probably post pics of them tomorow. One is solid black, the other is light brown with socks. Do you have any good names for them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Midnight and Boots or Mittens ???


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Here are some pics of them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are super cute!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, I don't know what to name them!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Cute kitties! I'd name them Starlight (the brown one because it has a star on it's forehead) and either Moonlight or Midnight for the black one.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I"d name the black one Gobolino or Gobolina (after the witches cat  ) and then the brown one.... Diamond? or something along that line???
They are very cute! Goodluck getting them tamed... it sounds like you are doing it brilliantly! Oh and you are going to spay/neuter them when they get old enough right? 

M.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How cute. I am sure they will thrive and tame down quite a bit knowing they will get warm goat's milk. I have one cat that I allow to sit on the milkstand and wait. The other knows she has to wait on the Dutch door for her bowlful. It is part of my milking ritual.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll get them sprayed later, my neighbors don't keep conrol of their cats they have male cats that are not neutered. I don't want their cats to make them pregnant.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are some names...

-Bella
-Sapphire
-Pearl
-Demonata
-cochise 
-chessie
-Twilight
-Star

Hope their helpful you may get some ideas, and good luck taming them! :dance:


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I named the black kitten Stacy. I think Stacy is tamed now. She was purring and rubbing against me. The brown one still hisses and snaps.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Congrats on your new kittens!  They are so cute, the brown one has the most unique coloring!

They look about the same age as my kittens were when I picked them up from a neighbor's oopsie litter of kittens. Mine hissed and fussed at me too. Something I found really brought my cats around was toys. Those sticks with little ropes and mousey toys on the end or something of the nature are awesome. It helps "tune-in" their hunting instinct, as well as giving you a chance to bond with the kittens without them realizing it. 

They will get better, I promise!  My kittens went from hiding, hissing little monsters to complete lovebugs. As I type this, they're both laying in my lap, purring.


----------

